# Kona Cotton Sale



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

If anyone is a fan of Kona Cotton, Hancocks of Paducah has it on sale right now at 20% off, bringing it to $4 per yardâ¦. you normally have to buy the entire bold (15 yards) to get that price. I ordered a lotâ¦ a whole lot!

Add a yard or more to your cart for the sales price to appear.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

And here I was determined NOT to buy any more fabric.....

(did I mention I adore Kona Cotton?)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I like it a lot too. I have one of their color charts (little swatches of all the fabrics) and when I buy prints on clearance, then I can get perfect matches with the Kona cotton.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Joann and Hobby Lobby, and maybe Hancock's, have Kona cotton on sale for around $4, or a little less, occasionally. But not a complete color selection. Quilt shops have it for around $8. 

I like Kona cotton for napkins. I cut 18" squares and finish them with a rolled hem. 

One time I needed a special color to go in a bargello panel for a jacket. I gritted my teeth and paid the high price when I found the color at a quilt shop.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Garnet, there is a difference in the quality of the Kona available at the discount stores and the quilt shops. Now, I don't know if that difference is in thread count, dye lots (2nds) or what, but I do know it's not the same.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I've been told that too. But so far I haven't been able to detect a difference. I figure if I can't see a difference, it doesn't matter. 

I've also been told that the quilt fabrics in the quilt shops have an extra step in the process. I have noticed some really nice finishes on some of the fabrics and not all that great on others. Joann now has some more expensive quilt fabrics, and it looks like those are comparable to the quilt shops. Some, on the other hand, seem almost as thin as batiste. I think it's a matter of buyer beware.

BTW, I heard that the quilt shops automatically mark up 100%.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Probably more like 200% Garnet. That's standard from wholesale to retail.


----------

